# Memories Of Tonga



## Lon (May 13, 2015)

This 14 day trip on the “R. Tucker Thompson” was the fulfillment of a young boys dream for me. Despite not knowing anything about sailing I had always wanted to get on a sailing ship of some kind, just wear a bathing suit, visit small, tropical islands, eat fish, drink coconut milk and visit with the natives. Diane and I did that and much more. 
We met the R. Tucker captain and crew at the dock in Vava'u after spending several days at Tonga's capital city of Nuku'alofa,  There were nine passengers and a crew of five.  Tonga's king has his palace in Nuku'alofa. Yes, Tonga had and still has a king, and a big one at that. Our time in Nuku'alofa was spent scuba diving and getting checked out by the local Padi Dive Master. He happened to be from San Jose, California, was divorced and now married to a young Tongan woman. He trained the entire 60 man Tongan Navy in scuba diving. We sailed from one end of the Tonga Chain of islands to the other stopping at many en route and visited with the natives.


----------



## Lon (May 13, 2015)

The R. Tucker Thompson


----------



## Josiah (May 13, 2015)

When did this adventure take place?


----------



## Lon (May 13, 2015)

Josiah said:


> When did this adventure take place?


 The year I  retired 1992.


----------



## Josiah (May 13, 2015)

I imagine you could write a book about the cultural differences between Tonga and the Anglosphere.


----------

